
What are some passive ways to make money online? - Apane
If you are planning on starting a company and are looking for some ways to earn capital on the side, then we are in the same boat.<p>I&#x27;ve written off doing freelance work as it&#x27;s highly competitive and requires a lot of networking to find work. I&#x27;ve been there done that - not worth it.<p>I&#x27;m looking for an automated way to earn money online - I can code rails apps&#x2F;websites quickly so ideally I&#x27;d like to use that skill and create a money maker.<p>Let&#x27;s discuss...
======
padobson
You could always try selling commodity type stuff. Pick something you know
there's already a market for like cell phone chargers or dry erase markers.
Find a good supplier, preferably a drop-shipper
([https://www.google.com/search?q=drop+shippers](https://www.google.com/search?q=drop+shippers)),
and start selling. Start on Ebay and Craigslist to answer questions like "How
much should it cost?", "Who is buying this stuff?", "Where should I promote my
commodity?" Thereafter, it wouldn't be very hard to setup a Tumblr and then
maybe build in Paypal or Stripe for payments.

At the very least, you'll learn tactics to market whatever it is you're hoping
to build. It can also help you develop a supply chain.

------
byoung2
I've been selling scripts on CodeCanyon
([http://codecanyon.net?ref=fillerspace](http://codecanyon.net?ref=fillerspace)).
I spent a day or two on each of 3 plugins (2 jQuery, 1 WordPress) back in May,
and they have earned me $306.50. Not exactly retirement money, but some of the
top sellers make 5 figures per month. This is truly passive for me since I
wrote the code once and haven't had to do anything since.

------
c0deporn
Build a product and sell it/subscriptions. This is a question with an ever
elusive answer that we all seek. Hard work is key to earning a good living.

